# Ol Jimbo is getting a divorce...



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Wonder if he has an assistant like Petrino... 



http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...ble-fsu-head-coach-report?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

He is only 49 yrs. old?  Wow.  I always thought he was much older.  Hope they can be civil about it for the sake of the kid with special needs.  If you have ever seen or read anything about the kid, he is hard not to root for.


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 11, 2015)

Not an assistant


----------



## Lurker (Jun 11, 2015)

The perils of the profession.  Coaching requires ALOT of hours away from the family,if you're gonna do it successfully.  Couple that with a special needs child, which is another stressor on marriage, and you have a recipe for divorce.

Wish the best for the sake of the whole family, as this is bigger than sports.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

Hate to see divorce when a child is involved. Hope things work out for them.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2015)

This kind of news is always bad news. Maybe they work it out?


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 11, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> He is only 49 yrs. old?  Wow.  I always thought he was much older.  Hope they can be civil about it for the sake of the kid with special needs.  If you have ever seen or read anything about the kid, he is hard not to root for.





KyDawg said:


> Hate to see divorce when a child is involved. Hope things work out for them.





elfiii said:


> This kind of news is always bad news. Maybe they work it out?



How refreshing.  Sensible Dawg fans.   No childish, uncalled for remarks like others around here over a sad situation.

Well done sirs.   Well done


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe they can keep it civil for the kids sake.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

i feel bad for the kids. maybe they will both end up happier. Lots of people do.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 11, 2015)

I am sorry to hear that.  I wouldn't wish that on anybody.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2015)

well said, guys. A bad situation with a lot of stress on everyone involved.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 12, 2015)

Hate it for the kids


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 12, 2015)

Classy remarks Slayer..
Anyway hate it for his kids.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 12, 2015)

Life, as the kids know it, will never the same. Hope for the best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2015)

You are right.... I'm soooooo sorry..... I wonder if Jimbo would even bat an eye if he heard I was getting a divorce...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are right.... I'm soooooo sorry..... I wonder if Jimbo would even bat an eye if he heard I was getting a divorce...



Not only would he bat an eye but would probably tear up a little.


Jimbo is a great guy who genuinely cares about his fellow man. I don't know what those young men in Tally would do without a coach such as Jimbo.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 13, 2015)

To bad. Hope it works out for them and the kids.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not only would he bat an eye but would probably tear up a little.
> 
> 
> Jimbo is a great guy who genuinely cares about his fellow man. I don't know what those young men in Tally would do without a coach such as Jimbo.



Ppppfftttttt!!!

I agree it would hurt the boys in Tally... They might go to jail for breaking the law instead of the cops dropping them off at Jimbos..


----------



## maker4life (Jun 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder if he has an assistant like Petrino...



Word on the street is that she has an assistant like Petrino. Bet you a thousand bucks though that Jimbo won't try to kill her like ol Hershel does his women.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Word on the street is that she has an assistant like Petrino. Bet you a thousand bucks though that Jimbo won't try to kill her like ol Hershel does his women.



Ouch...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2015)

> Word on the street is that she has an assistant like Petrino.





SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch...



You're right... OUCH! So I was right to begin with... Jimbo is a low life and is like Petrino.....

And its been in the making... For a while! Shows his TRUE character.. 

The reports have been out there...

So how many of you now feel sympathy for his POOOOOORRRR family?? Those kids will live a better life than most kids on this planet!

That scumbag didn't care about his family!!!....

And yeah... Anyone that cheats on his wife is a SCUMBAG!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're right... OUCH! So I was right to begin with... Jimbo is a low life and is like Petrino.....
> 
> And its been in the making... For a while! Shows his TRUE character..
> 
> ...



Link?

Everything I'm reading is that SHE cheated on Jimbo. 



It has to be tough for Jimbo and kids to have these reports blowing up sports boards everywhere.



On a side note.....It's going to get NASTY when FSU plays the Gators this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Link?
> 
> Everything I'm reading is that SHE cheated on Jimbo.
> 
> ...



Same thing I've seen on some of the other sports sites I visit. Then again, it very well may be a rumor.


----------



## FSU Turtle (Jun 14, 2015)

Hate to see this for the children in any family. The coaching business at that level obviously can put a lot of stress on a family. Rumors over the last few weeks have been consistent, but they are still rumors at this point.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder if he has an assistant like Petrino...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...ble-fsu-head-coach-report?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain


Glad you find this so amusing. If you had been a teacher for 28 years and watched the effect that divorce has on kids, even in "good" divorces it might not be so funny. We get it. You hate FSU. You hate Jimbo. You hate FSU fans and players. 
These boys lives will never be the same and will never be as stable again. I don't see a lot funny about that. If Jimbo does have someone on the side I hope he gets fired tomorrow!! I wouldn't care if he was going to win 5 NC's in a row. College football is a distraction. Divorce is a real life night mare for the children who go through it. If anyone tries to convince theirselves otherwise, they are dilusional and just lying to themselves!!! 
Yes, this is a hot button, soapbox area for me. I deal with the fallout every day!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Glad you find this so amusing. If you had been a teacher for 28 years and watched the effect that divorce has on kids, even in "good" divorces it might not be so funny. We get it. You hate FSU. You hate Jimbo. You hate FSU fans and players.
> These boys lives will never be the same and will never be as stable again. I don't see a lot funny about that. If Jimbo does have someone on the side I hope he gets fired tomorrow!! I wouldn't care if he was going to win 5 NC's in a row. College football is a distraction. Divorce is a real life night mare for the children who go through it. If anyone tries to convince theirselves otherwise, they are dilusional and just lying to themselves!!!
> Yes, this is a hot button, soapbox area for me. I deal with the fallout every day!!




What I find amusing is the liberal junk I'm reading....

Do you for one second think the Millionaire Jimbo Fisher would care what in the world is going on your life.. I could care less about Jimbo and his kids... They will live a better life than 98% of the kids born today. Divorced, they will live with a nanny from both sides.. They will never know student loans. Debt... Car payments.... 

Heck, a full time job until they get out of college...

And I should feel sorry for them, him or his wife or the kids???

PPfffftttt...

Not a chance!

If I was to feel sorry for his situation then I would have to feel sorry with Brad Pitt and Ms Jolie...

Not happening! Won't ever!

Cry me a river folks...

I worry about ME and MY family! 

Sorry if I don't feel sorry for folks that will live with a silver spoon in their mouth..

I earned what I have and my KID will get what I can give him....

It's a thing called TOUGH LOVE and hard work!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I find amusing is the liberal junk I'm reading....
> 
> Do you for one second think the Millionaire Jimbo Fisher would care what in the world is going on your life.. I could care less about Jimbo and his kids... They will live a better life than 98% of the kids born today. Divorced, they will live with a nanny from both sides.. They will never know student loans. Debt... Car payments....
> 
> ...




And another thing... I don't think I'll meet Jimbo or one of his kids at the lighthouse in St Marks in the next 30+ years... And it's only 14 miles from Tally....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I find amusing is the liberal junk I'm reading....
> 
> Do you for one second think the Millionaire Jimbo Fisher would care what in the world is going on your life.. I could care less about Jimbo and his kids... They will live a better life than 98% of the kids born today. Divorced, they will live with a nanny from both sides.. They will never know student loans. Debt... Car payments....
> 
> ...




Why do you hate rich people?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why do you hate rich people?



They keep me down...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 15, 2015)

Id bet on one thing..if Richt was in the same boat and some of us posted what you did slayer on the original post youd be livid. Its only bec your a troll and hate anyone but uga and richt. Try to show out ya know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id bet on one thing..if Richt was in the same boat and some of us posted what you did slayer on the original post youd be livid. Its only bec your a troll and hate anyone but uga and richt. Try to show out ya know.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2015)

this^^^^^


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id bet on one thing..if Richt was in the same boat and some of us posted what you did slayer on the original post youd be livid. Its only bec your a troll and hate anyone but uga and richt. Try to show out ya know.



People who live in glass houses and all that.......


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I find amusing is the liberal junk I'm reading....
> 
> Do you for one second think the Millionaire Jimbo Fisher would care what in the world is going on your life.. I could care less about Jimbo and his kids... They will live a better life than 98% of the kids born today. Divorced, they will live with a nanny from both sides.. They will never know student loans. Debt... Car payments....
> 
> ...



At first I thought you were just an FSU hater troll. This clears it up.
So divorce only affects poor kids?  Kids whose parents have money have it made and will be totally unaffected right? 
You have worked hard an earned all your money, but Fischer has not? Rich people don't deserve their money right? Now what were you saying about people spewing liberal crap?
I'm very glad to see you have taught your kids about hard work.  I know for a fact that way too many parents do not teach that lesson to their children. Now do you have any proof that Fischer has not taught that lesson to his kids?
On the other side I will say he and his wife are BOTH at fault that they allowed ANYTHING to become more important than their marriage and what was best for their kids! No matter what self centered adults want to say to make themselves feel better, 95% of the time getting a divorce is NOT going to be "better" for the kids in the long run! It's just what we say to justify our decision that we know deep down is destroying our children.
I have lost a lot of respect for Fischer and his wife. 
Yes, I'd rather have CMR as my team's coach even if it meant my team didn't win as many games!! I truly believe that there will never be headlines reporting Richt and his wife divorcing. That also has to do with the fact that CMR answers to a higher Authority and keeps what really matters in this life in perspective.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 16, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> At first I thought you were just an FSU hater troll. This clears it up.
> So divorce only affects poor kids?  Kids whose parents have money have it made and will be totally unaffected right?
> You have worked hard an earned all your money, but Fischer has not? Rich people don't deserve their money right? Now what were you saying about people spewing liberal crap?
> I'm very glad to see you have taught your kids about hard work.  I know for a fact that way too many parents do not teach that lesson to their children. Now do you have any proof that Fischer has not taught that lesson to his kids?
> ...



So gettting a divorce makes Jimbo a bad guy and not worthy of being at FSU???  Last time I checked, he was the FSU football coach, not the FSU pastor.  You can have CMR all day...and twice on Sunday...I'll stick with Jimbo.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 16, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> At first I thought you were just an FSU hater troll. This clears it up.
> So divorce only affects poor kids?  Kids whose parents have money have it made and will be totally unaffected right?
> You have worked hard an earned all your money, but Fischer has not? Rich people don't deserve their money right? Now what were you saying about people spewing liberal crap?
> I'm very glad to see you have taught your kids about hard work.  I know for a fact that way too many parents do not teach that lesson to their children. Now do you have any proof that Fischer has not taught that lesson to his kids?
> ...





alphachief said:


> So gettting a divorce makes Jimbo a bad guy and not worthy of being at FSU???  Last time I checked, he was the FSU football coach, not the FSU pastor.  You can have CMR all day...and twice on Sunday...I'll stick with Jimbo.



So now Seminoles are turning on each other?

Does this mean JW really is a thug?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jameis is a thug and Jimbos wife is a tramp


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sure a lot of coaches have poor home lives due to the amount of time and effort they have to put in on the road and at the school. It's their choice and they chose football over their family.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought I was in the spiritual forum for a sec


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I thought I was in the spiritual forum for a sec





For real... I think some of these folks need to be a little less sensitive... Cause at the end of the day, I could care less about Thug Jimbo and his bimbo wife..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So now Seminoles are turning on each other?
> 
> Does this mean JW really is a thug?



Sure does!


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For real... I think some of these folks need to be a little less sensitive... Cause at the end of the day, I could care less about Thug Jimbo and his bimbo wife..



So you do at least care some


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> So you do at least care some



You want the short answer?? NO!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You want the short answer?? NO!



Well...since this thread is already all over the toilet seat,

Chocolate dog is correct in this grammar police instance.

The appropriate phrase is "couldn't care less."  With saying you "could care less," you're saying you care enough to actually care less.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...since this thread is already all over the toilet seat,
> 
> Chocolate dog is correct in this grammar police instance.
> 
> The appropriate phrase is "couldn't care less."  With saying you "could care less," you're saying you care enough to actually care less.



That's true but caring .01% isn't much different than caring 0.0%.


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2015)

Since he could care less could mean since he don't care he cares less than that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...since this thread is already all over the toilet seat,
> 
> Chocolate dog is correct in this grammar police instance.
> 
> The appropriate phrase is "couldn't care less."  With saying you "could care less," you're saying you care enough to actually care less.





elfiii said:


> That's true but caring .01% isn't much different than caring 0.0%.





riprap said:


> Since he could care less could mean since he don't care he cares less than that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2015)

B. S. cares about Jimbo as much as he wants the volunteers to beat Uga this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> B. S. cares about Jimbo as much as he wants the volunteers to beat Uga this year.



Yep... I think you got it figured out..


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That's true but caring .01% isn't much different than caring 0.0%.





riprap said:


> Since he could care less could mean since he don't care he cares less than that.





Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...since this thread is already all over the toilet seat,
> 
> Chocolate dog is correct in this grammar police instance.
> 
> The appropriate phrase is "couldn't care less."  With saying you "could care less," you're saying you care enough to actually care less.



anything that concerns liars, cheating, thugs, and the tennessee volunteers usually ends up in a mess.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> anything that concerns the tennessee volunteers usually ends up in a mess.



They do it to themselves...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2015)

Have I missed anything?

Are Jameis and Jimbo still thugs?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> B. S. cares about Jimbo as much as he wants the volunteers to beat Uga this year.



So is that .01% or 0.0%? And I'm not splitting hairs here. There is a statistical significance.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So is that .01% or 0.0%? And I'm not splitting hairs here. There is a statistical significance.



that would be a big 0.0. I bet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that would be a big 0.0. I bet.



How do we get it to a Negative number?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How do we get it to a Negative number?



you would probably get banned


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you would probably get banned





I think that's why Robert keeps me around... For his hatred for the Vols..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 17, 2015)

Alpha,
Jimbo getting a divorce doesn't make him anything other than like more than half of us in this country. I sure don't think I am any better!!  It doesn't make him bad or good. Makes him like all of us. Someone who is selfish. 
If he didn't have kids, then whatever. Since he does, it's hard for me not to get angry. You're right. My knee jerk reaction was way overboard. 
 Last time I checked Matthew 6, this was a thread about Jimbo getting a divorce. It's fine to make jokes about him having a tramp on the side, his wife having a boyfriend, but not to bring up the reality of the situation?  
Yall want to call me names? My My, how will I survive! Start a sports topic and I'll talk about sports. Use a family's divorce as a punchline. I'm going to give my opinion. You know kind of like everyone else was doing. Difference being my opinion is actually based on something I feel is true, after almost three decades of personal experience.  Not what I read on the bastion of truth. The internet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Alpha,
> Jimbo getting a divorce doesn't make him anything other than like more than half of us in this country. I sure don't think I am any better!!  It doesn't make him bad or good. Makes him like all of us. Someone who is selfish.
> If he didn't have kids, then whatever. Since he does, it's hard for me not to get angry. You're right. My knee jerk reaction was way overboard.
> Last time I checked Matthew 6, this was a thread about Jimbo getting a divorce. It's fine to make jokes about him having a tramp on the side, his wife having a boyfriend, but not to bring up the reality of the situation?
> Yall want to call me names? My My, how will I survive! Start a sports topic and I'll talk about sports. Use a family's divorce as a punchline. I'm going to give my opinion. You know kind of like everyone else was doing. Difference being my opinion is actually based on something I feel is true, after almost three decades of personal experience.  Not what I read on the bastion of truth. The internet.



HT, using Jimbo as a punch line just helps pass the time during the low time of the year here in the Sports Forum.

Some of you take it crazy... Literally!!

Divorce is a part of life, sadly now a days..

It can be really ugly but sometimes its whats best for all parties including the kids.

Dude, no hard feelings at all! Sorry if you lived through the bad part of a divorce but there is a lot of good that comes from a divorce. And I'm speaking from experience! 

At the end of the day, people in here have come to sensitive too everything. 

This is a Sports Forum and since I joined years ago its about talking smack towards your rivals and having fun!

People need to have more fun and quit worrying about the small stuff!

If I say Jameis is a Thug. Does it have ANY impact in your life????

How much crap was talked towards Petrino when he got caught with his assistant? 

Some of you folks take to many things to heart... Relax, we are 81 days out from football!!


----------



## Lurker (Jun 18, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Alpha,
> Jimbo getting a divorce doesn't make him anything other than like more than half of us in this country. I sure don't think I am any better!!  It doesn't make him bad or good. Makes him like all of us. Someone who is selfish.
> If he didn't have kids, then whatever. Since he does, it's hard for me not to get angry.



So, your wife can do ANYTHING she wants, and as long as you have kids, you won't leave her?  The lesson here, kids, is that you have take whatever crap your spouse dishes out.  Is that the example that we should be setting for our kids?

I get what you're saying, but it's not that black and white.  Sometimes it's better to have parents who live in separate homes that to be stuck in a home with two people who don't want to be together.  Ask my wife, she was having panic attacks in elementary school because of the crap going on at home.  She knew at 8 years old, that her parents divorcing was the best thing to happen to her.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2015)

I've seen "offseason" threads but this one takes the cake. The board has literally been hijacked by a half dozen posters who troll each other. A couple of Dawgs, a couple of Noles, a Vol, and a Bammer.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> HT, using Jimbo as a punch line just helps pass the time during the low time of the year here in the Sports Forum.
> 
> Some of you take it crazy... Literally!!
> 
> ...



I have to give credit where credit is due.  Thats pretty good stuff there B Slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I've seen "offseason" threads but this one takes the cake. The board has literally been hijacked by a half dozen posters who troll each other. A couple of Dawgs, a couple of Noles, a Vol, and a Bammer.



at least we keep it lively during the offseason. and it beats nasccarsux and the braves.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> at least we keep it lively during the offseason. and it beats nasccarsux and the braves.



Watch what you say about the Braves!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I've seen "offseason" threads but this one takes the cake. The board has literally been hijacked by a half dozen posters who troll each other. A couple of Dawgs, a couple of Noles, a Vol, and a Bammer.





Matthew6 said:


> at least we keep it lively during the offseason. and it beats nasccarsux and the braves.



Heck, if we weren't posting in here there would be a total of 8 posts a day and they would all be in one thread. And they would all say "Go Dawgs"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I have to give credit where credit is due.  Thats pretty good stuff there B Slayer



You feeling okay today??


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You feeling okay today??



I was about to ask you the same thing


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I've seen "offseason" threads but this one takes the cake. The board has literally been hijacked by a half dozen posters who troll each other. A couple of Dawgs, a couple of Noles, a Vol, and a Bammer.



So, what, you can't join in any reindeer games? What's up/w that?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I was about to ask you the same thing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So, what, you can't join in any reindeer games? What's up/w that?



Maybe he's sick of all the Thug talk...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe he's sick of all the Thug talk...



speaking of them, has SpotandStalk thug runoft?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> speaking of them, has SpotandStalk thug runoft?



Good question.. I'm not sure where the Thug of all Thugs has been...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> speaking of them, has SpotandStalk thug runoft?





Browning Slayer said:


> Good question.. I'm not sure where the Thug of all Thugs has been...



My ISP figured out I've been paying my bill with my neighbors ebt card and I got the boot. 



No worries, everything is back up and running now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder if he has an assistant like Petrino...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...ble-fsu-head-coach-report?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain



No wonder his smile is so much bigger lately.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> My ISP figured out I've been paying my bill with my neighbors ebt card and I got the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, everything is back up and running now.



welcome back thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> welcome back thug



this... 

Nice signature..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> this...
> 
> Nice signature..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> HT, using Jimbo as a punch line just helps pass the time during the low time of the year here in the Sports Forum.
> 
> Some of you take it crazy... Literally!!
> 
> ...


Browning,
Anything I say about football is just noise and don't mean nothin. I take it all for what it is. A way to pass time and have some fun.
It was stupid of me to ever open my mouth about diorce here. No way anyone would understand. I have been blessed by God to stay married for 29 years. It's not about me personally. After about 1800 kids as a teacher i'ved helped about 400 kids try to make it through their parents using them as pawns or worse through the divorces. I am not fair or reasonable towards the adults going through it because I've had to watch so many of my kids get torn apart. The kids have no choice.
Just the same it was stupid of me to start this here. No way people can know the toll it takes on you after a while.
 I'll stick to what comes easy from now on. Making fun of delusional SEC fans!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Browning,
> Anything I say about football is just noise and don't mean nothin. I take it all for what it is. A way to pass time and have some fun.
> It was stupid of me to ever open my mouth about diorce here. No way anyone would understand. I have been blessed by God to stay married for 29 years. It's not about me personally. After about 1800 kids as a teacher i'ved helped about 400 kids try to make it through their parents using them as pawns or worse through the divorces. I am not fair or reasonable towards the adults going through it because I've had to watch so many of my kids get torn apart. The kids have no choice.
> Just the same it was stupid of me to start this here. No way people can know the toll it takes on you after a while.
> I'll stick to what comes easy from now on. Making fun of delusional SEC fans!



And no one in here knows the stuff you see and hear.. I personally couldn't do what you do! 

Teach, sounds like you are one of the good ones in the profession! Those kids are lucky to have someone in your position that actually care's!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And no one in here knows the stuff you see and hear.. I personally couldn't do what you do!
> 
> Teach, sounds like you are one of the good ones in the profession! Those kids are lucky to have someone in your position that actually care's!



This^^^^^^^. Roll Tide


----------

